# Wine Bottle Stopper Problem



## MartinPens (Apr 28, 2010)

I have made many wine bottle stoppers - the stainless steel kind. The  ones that I keep and have used both got this nasty, almost chemical  reaction that caused a hard bumpy substance on the stainless steel  stopper. Does anyone know anything about this - how to prevent it - why  it is caused.  And where do I get kits that don't do this. The stopper  is ruined because it's almost impossible to clean it off.  I keep the  tops and am waiting for an alternative or answer to the puzzle.

Martin


----------



## el_d (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi Martin, Are you positive you have stainless steel stoppers and not the chrome plated versions? 
 From what you described it sounds like they are plated. 

 Were the stoppers in wine?


----------



## nytefaii (Apr 29, 2010)

As far as I know, these are the only stoppers that will not pit with a reaction to the wines.  They arent as pretty as the chrome plated ones, but you never have to worry about throwing it out either.

http://www.torne-lignum.com/stoppers.html


----------



## jppensplus (Apr 29, 2010)

You'll need to use stoppers with Class 316 stainless steel--this is the same steel alloy used by the Navy for above-the-water-line applications where corrosive saltwater spray can be a real problem--


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 29, 2010)

You did not buy Ruth Niles stoppers shame on you.


----------



## turnaround (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the link Chris.  Nice looking ss stoppers


----------



## dexter0606 (Apr 29, 2010)

Just to be a smart a$$
Don't let your wine sit around so long! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

I use strictly chrome plated and have never had a problem. I have a couple that are used on a regular basis. No problems.
My wife uses one that she got as a gift (not one of mine) and it shows pitting.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Apr 29, 2010)

Can we see a picture of the bottle stopper in question?


----------



## FrankG (Apr 29, 2010)

I use cork stoppers.  Never had one peel yet.


----------



## MartinPens (Apr 29, 2010)

ok, I have 20 Ruth Niles bottle stoppers on order. Thanks for the lead. I think I will also try the Cork style stoppers.

Martin


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 30, 2010)

There are also silicone stoppers that work well.


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 3, 2010)

The cork style will also absorb the taste and colors of the red wines.... I use either the stainless steel or the silicone stoppers on all of my wine bottle stoppers.


----------

